# Another One Gone....



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Emlyn Hughes RIP...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

Very sad indeed and only about 57 I believe.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm not a great football fan, so don't know much about his career.

However he had a great personality & sense of humour.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my dad used to call him cry baby hughes. A great loss.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes a great loss







...........he must have been one one the most successful English Football League captains ever, he led Liverpool to two European Cups, two (or three) league titles, and the FA cup


----------



## mrsraketakat (Jun 13, 2004)

I was fortunate enough to meet Emlyn Hughes on several occasions. He was always so down to earth and unassuming. He was genuinely a very nice man. He will be sadly missed.

Rest in Peace Crazy Horse


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A very nice and uplifting of spirits type of guy. Can't imagine anyone disliked him.

Splendid personality and a very very good sportsman.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Anybody remember him on Question of Sport sitting with his arms folded in a desperate attempt not to hug a certain sporting royal? - Classic


----------

